# G5 qui ne démarre pas ... Diode blanche clignotante



## milillicuti (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum que je suis avec grand intérêt depuis assez longtemps avant mon inscription !

Je viens de récupérer un PowerMac G5 qui je n'arrive pas à démarrer. J'explique la situation : lorsque je le lance, j'ai les ventillos qui tournent vite d'un coup puis reviennent à une vitesse normale, aucun bong, rien du tout à l'écran (qui ne sort pas de sa veille donc ne doit même pas recevoir de signal), et la diode blanche qui clignote à intervalles réguliers indéfiniment.

Je suivi plein de posts sur ce sujet mais n'ai toujours pas trouvé la solution ... La diode de diagnostique est bien éteinte. Seule la blanche de mise sous tension clignote.

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs barettes de mémoire, toujours de même capacité, toujours pas paire (c'est obligé n'est-ce pas ?).

Pensez-vous à un problème d'alimentation ? De carte graphique ?

Je suis un peu perdu ...

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

elle clignote combien de fois ?


----------



## zemzem (20 Juin 2009)

As-tu essayé de démarrer sur le cd d'origine ( touche "C" au démarrage )


----------



## milillicuti (20 Juin 2009)

Ben justement ... Elle clignote une fois, puis recommence indéfiniment. Ca ne correspond pas aux 2, 3 ou 4 clignotements qui permettent de diagnostiquer quoi que ce soit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




zemzem a dit:


> As-tu essayé de démarrer sur le cd d'origine ( touche "C" au démarrage )



Je vais tenter. Mais je n'ai absolument rien qui s'affiche à l'écran donc je ne suis même pas sur d'arriver jusqu'au cd de boot. J'essaie ca ...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

milillicuti a dit:


> Ben justement ... Elle clignote une fois, puis recommence indéfiniment. Ca ne correspond pas aux 2, 3 ou 4 clignotements qui permettent de diagnostiquer quoi que ce soit.




ça clignote toujours selon un cycle, il faut bien compter


----------



## milillicuti (20 Juin 2009)

Je viens d'essayer de booter en appuyant sur a touche C et rien ne se passe. Si la carte graphique est morte, est-ce que le mac se bloque au démarrage avec cette diode qui clignote ?

Comment savoir si c'est un problème d'alimentation ? Je n'y crois pas car tout se met en route : ventillos, disque dur, et même le cd de boot dans son lecteur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------




macinside a dit:


> ça clignote toujours selon un cycle, il faut bien compter



Pour te donner le clignotement exact ce doit être :

- un clignotement blanc d'un quart de seconde
- noir pendant 3 ou 4 secondes
- un clignotement blanc d'un quart de seconde
- ... et ainsi de suite indéfiniment


Merci en tous cas pour votre aide


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2009)

Salut, essaye d'enlever la carte graphique et de nettoyer le connecteur puis de la remettre. Fait aussi un reset SMU.

Voila


----------



## zemzem (20 Juin 2009)

essaye de tout débrancher ( alim ) pendant 10 / 15 min.

puis essaye en single user ( Pomme "S" au démarrage )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

... zap la pram ... :mouais:


----------



## milillicuti (23 Juin 2009)

Bon ben merci à tous pour vos conseils.

J'ai remplacé les barrettes de ram par d'autres d'origine sur un G5 en état de marche, rien n'y fit. Pareil pour la carte graphique que j'ai également remplacée par une qui fonctionne, mais rien à faire. Cet idiot ne boot toujours pas.

Je ne vois plus qu'on souci de carte mère ou de proc crâmé. Et là ... même pas la peine de penser remplacer.

Du coup je risque de vendre quelques pièces si ça intéresse quelqu'un ...


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juin 2009)

Le boitier du G5 m'interesse pour faire un Hackintosh, tu le vends ? Si oui combien ?

PS : T'avais bien proceder à un reset SMU ?


----------



## milillicuti (23 Juin 2009)

Le reset SMU c'est bien le petit bouton poussoir en bas de la carte mère ?

Le boitier est le seul truc que je garde, pour faire comme toi


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juin 2009)

Oui le reset SMU c'est le bouton de la carte mère (maintenir 3 secondes puis relàcher). Bon tan pis pour le boitier  Amuse toi bien avec ton Hackintosh


----------



## milillicuti (24 Juin 2009)

Merci merci


----------

